
Thirty Years On, How Well Do Global Warming Predictions Stand Up? - ThomPete
https://www.wsj.com/articles/thirty-years-on-how-well-do-global-warming-predictions-stand-up-1529623442
======
hn0
Non-paywalled tldr plz

------
smt88
1\. This is in the opinion section of the WSJ, not a serious scientific
outlet.

2\. Why does it matter if old predictions were correct? We care about _today
's_ projections, which should be more accurate (given more data and better
models), and _today 's_ global-warming-related problems.

